# استفسار عن مشروع تدوير الورق



## الرائع دوما (8 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

لدى الرغبه فى الاستفاده من الكم الهائل من الورق فى المنزل حيث اريد ان تفيدونى بالخطوات فى تنفيذ هذا المشروع و ما المواد التى يمكن يستخدمدامها. باختصار ما هى الطريقه لعمل عجينه يمكن تشكيلها حسب الرغبه من مخلفات الورق..
ملحوظه
هذا مشروع بيسط ا ردت تنفيذه باقل تكلفه و ممكنه و اسهل طريقه..
شكرا


----------

